# Tier 5 YMS, what to do?



## Chaos-Seeker (Nov 10, 2013)

My fiance is in Canada and is coming to the UK on a Tier 5 youth mobility scheme visa. We have some questions.

He is applying online, so where and how does he send the appendix 7 form, along with his passport, picture and proof of maintenese? 

Are these documents sent before or after the online application is complete?

Does he need a Biometric Residency Permit?

Is this all done solely online or will he have to go to the Visa Center in Edmonton with all the above froms and the complete printed application (if thats how it works)?

Answers are greatly appreciated, and any other info! Thank you


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

We've started to get you sorted on the UK branch....


----------

